# Fake Cohibas from my mother in law. Smoke them or not ?



## cyberderf (May 30, 2008)

I told her not to buy them on the beach but to take them at the airport in a place where's there a humidor.. But we all know what mothers-in-law are capable of... LOL She obviously took them on the beach from a silly seller.

It seems obvious they are crap since Rep Dom Cohibas come with the other red dot band. They are dark, not sexy and they smell odd! My question now.. should I give them a try after a month or 2 in my humidor? Or simply throw them in the garbadge ?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Some fake Cuban brands are Cuban cigars, just not that particular brand. Smoke one and see what you think.

Is the lid a glass top?!?


----------



## cyberderf (May 30, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Some fake Cuban brands are Cuban cigars, just not that particular brand. Smoke one and see what you think.
> 
> Is the lid a glass top?!?


Yes, a glass top ! About 1/3 of the lid is a translucid plastic.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd still have to smoke one or at least try!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have had some fake Cubans that were from Cuba
and they were ok.

Light it up and see


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

I would throw them right in the trash! Or better yet Give em to me! Ill through them away for you.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I have never had a good fake!


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't feel bad. I bought fake Cohibas (in my novice days) from a walk-in humidor at a shop. 

They smelled of ammoia when I opened them, so i let them rest for a few months and they turned out to be decent smokes. 

On the other hand, you can always keep them with fake labels to give to anyone whom demands a Cuban becasue "Everyone knows Cubans are the best" (not picking on habanos, just dealt with one too many jackasses looking down their nose at a Dominican even though it is their first cigar, and I gave it to them fo free)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have said this several times, I had about three real cc's Oh they were so good, Then I went to Costa Rica 4 time now and the first Time I swear I smoked a fake from every shop trying to find a good one. Towards the end I had it I wouldn't get an inch into it and throw it down,

BOTL are everywhere and I met a good friend who let me smoke out of his stash and he had some good shit! He wouldn't take a nickle and I smoked a bunch of his stash, he taught me to travel with my own!

I did get even by laying some money on his hotel bill for meals and bar tabs, he was mad as hell but I had too.

BOTL are everywhere and they are all the same, they will give you the shirt off their back!

Tarks I have not smoked a good fake either but not for lack of trying. 

PS Thanks Donnie and Ron for showing me the way, I now minus the seven virgins am in heaven!!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I think this is your mother-in-law's way of telling you what she thinks of you and your cigars! LMAO


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

You should probably make your mother-in-law smoke one first, then if everything is ok you can smoke one.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

jsnake said:


> I think this is your mother-in-law's way of telling you what she thinks of you and your cigars! LMAO


Playing devil's advocate here...

It could be that she is just trying to be nice and get you a few cigars from an ISOM. Don't get me wrong, they may no be great cigars, but hey, they were free. A gift is a gift, even if you don't particularly like it.

And to be honest, I kinda always wanted a box o' fake cohibas myself anyways. You know, just to have one in the big humi for grins and giggles. Fakes seem kinda funny to me. They remind me of this, all badass on the outside, but all jokes in the middle:


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> Playing devil's advocate here...
> 
> It could be that she is just trying to be nice and get you a few cigars from an ISOM. Don't get me wrong, they may no be great cigars, but hey, they were free. A gift is a gift, even if you don't particularly like it.
> 
> And to be honest, I kinda always wanted a box o' fake cohibas myself anyways. You know, just to have one in the big humi for grins and giggles. Fakes seem kinda funny to me. They remind me of this, all badass on the outside, but all jokes in the middle:


I am sure it was with good intentions. Sounds like something my mother-in-law might do. Appreciate the thought she was thinking of you while on vacation somewhere nice.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

I definatly wouldn't smoke it just because i've seen disected fakes and what can be in them... Im sure there's some here that know EXACTLY what im refering too... plastic, hair, etc.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

The infamous Glasspendido's. 

My brother went to Texas and Mexico a few years ago and came back with a single Cuban that i automatically knew was a fake. I smoked it anyways. I figured that if he went out of his way and walked down some alley in a border town to grab his brother something he thought I'd love ... I'm gonna smoke the damn thing. I don't care if that thing was rolled with a bunch of Fidel's armpit hair, he put a lot of thought and effort into getting it and for me to turn my nose up at it would have been pretty shitty of me. 

I say smoke one, roll a blunt with another and slip that to the Mother in law. Or maybe not.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Since you have more than one, my honest advice is to cut one open before smoking any. If there is only tobacco, smoke the rest and see. Sometimes they're good smokes! If you find hair and string and fabric and paper and metal objects and things like that, obviously don't smoke them.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Just curious. Did the band have "Habana, Cuba" under the Cohiba label? The Dominican also has Dominican Cohibas that have a similar band to the original Cuban Cohiba label, but it clearly says Dominican Republic on the label. These often come in glass top boxes as well.


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

A freind of mine goes to Cuba regularly and buys his FauxHibas from the same source each time. They may not be real, but I have smoked 2 of them since he gave them to me, and they are great!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Flux said:


> My brother went to Texas and Mexico a few years ago and came back with a single Cuban that i automatically knew was a fake. I smoked it anyways. I figured that if he went out of his way and walked down some alley in a border town to grab his brother something he thought I'd love ... I'm gonna smoke the damn thing. I don't care if that thing was rolled with a bunch of Fidel's armpit hair, he put a lot of thought and effort into getting it and for me to turn my nose up at it would have been pretty shitty of me.


Right on! :fencing::drinking:

wish I had a brother:bawling:


----------



## MHT (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree. Cut one open and make sure just what's inside. They might not be from Cuba but they're still a cigar. I had some counterfeits this past summer that were actually a pretty good smoke. My guess is that your M in Law was really trying to get you something nice. If they've rested in your humi long enough, give one a try.


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> Since you have more than one, my honest advice is to cut one open before smoking any. If there is only tobacco, smoke the rest and see. Sometimes they're good smokes! If you find hair and string and fabric and paper and metal objects and things like that, obviously don't smoke them.


I agree, sacrifice one to be sure they are safe to smoke, then enjoy one with no expectations.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

dittol i cigar is a cigar. and that means its worth trying at least once. but yes, being as you have a whole box. cut one open.... if worst comes to worst. tell her they were great. and just threw them away 1 by one. so she will slowly see them depleeting, and figure you are smoking them (assuming she comes over and visits and all.... my M in L never comes over  )


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Any chance of seeing a couple of photos? Maybe even one of a disected stick and the band?


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I would recommend NOT putting them in your humi! Think about it... some guy was walking along a hot ass beach in the sun with these things... am I the only one with the "Beetle bells" 'a ringing?

I had some fakes in Cancun before from the beach guy. I told him flat out I knew they were fakes and set a price like 10x lower than what he was trying to sell them for. He whined about it but handed them over. I smoked one and it sucked, so I ditched the rest. Just like a $10 loss but oh well. May be ok, but you would have to try to find out. But please don't stick them in your humi!


Rev.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ha. ok, so its illegal, but i would love to find one of those guys, and pull a mexican police badge on there ass, fake cigars, fake badge....its fair.


----------



## cyberderf (May 30, 2008)

Shaz said:


> Just curious. Did the band have "Habana, Cuba" under the Cohiba label? The Dominican also has Dominican Cohibas that have a similar band to the original Cuban Cohiba label, but it clearly says Dominican Republic on the label. These often come in glass top boxes as well.


It's fake Cohibas with Dominican Republic on badge. I'll post some pictures to show you.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> ha. ok, so its illegal, but i would love to find one of those guys, and pull a mexican police badge on there ass, fake cigars, fake badge....its fair.


ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## cyberderf (May 30, 2008)

Here's a pic!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmm... Those are actually probably smokeable then?!?!? I have no knowledge of Habanos, but I'm guessing since these blatantly say they're from the DR, they're probably at least decent smokes.


----------



## cyberderf (May 30, 2008)

Here my dissection :


----------



## cyberderf (May 30, 2008)

No hair or any mess in it, but a mix of dry and humid short filler tobacco !


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Still a cigar then. Smoke it up and hope for the best!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

unsafegraphics said:


> Still a cigar then. Smoke it up and hope for the best!


DITTO!


----------



## cyberderf (May 30, 2008)

I smoked one last night. I'm alive 

Not the best stogie I had but still, 'smokable' up to a little more than half the cigar. My dog being around me at the moment was sneezin all the time tough.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

The "Republica Dominicana" Cohibas aren't counterfeit Cubans. They're just copycats. They're legitimate cigars showing that they're from the Dominican Republic and were sold in the U.S. for a while before the courts had them taken off the market for General's red dot Cohiba brand years ago. A B&M near me still has quite a few of them, actually.


----------



## cyberderf (May 30, 2008)

I confirm. It smells like a stripper.. altought I don't really hang with strippers


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Smoking fake Cubans has been proven to give you Cancer. > Kidding ofc.

Try it on a friend first. Think of him as your lab rat.


----------

